# journaling



## Anonymous (Dec 25, 2008)

I decided to install FreeBSD 7.1 from scratch and I am thinking to use journaling file system on /usr and /var slice. For more than one year as I am using FreeBSD I didn;t have a problem but...
What is your suggestions, please?

Happy hollidays and peaceful new year!


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 26, 2008)

I've read mailing list about journal
and from that i think journal is really great for file systems with lots of small files, like /usr/ports and /usr/src and maybe /var)
I'm not using it, because it takes more space than soft updates (you need to keep journal somewhere)

However I'll consider using it


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 26, 2008)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I've read mailing list about journal
> and from that i think journal is really great for file systems with lots of small files, like /usr/ports and /usr/src and maybe /var)
> I'm not using it, because it takes more space than soft updates (you need to keep journal somewhere)
> 
> However I'll consider using it



I red that "extra" space should be 3.3 x size of RAM. I am working with GIMP. Should be the size which formula shows enough? I have 2 GB of RAM.


----------



## danger@ (Dec 26, 2008)

journaling is great for big partitions, as you don't have to wait forever to finish the fsck


----------



## danger@ (Dec 26, 2008)

You can use gjournal(8) to do the job for you. In that case you may consider storing the jorunal meta data on different hard drive than the data itself to increase the performance.

Your other option is to use ZFS, it has built-in journal support.


----------



## syadnom (Dec 26, 2008)

ZFS is not ready on freebsd.  dont use it for production.  You also need a ton of RAM (1GB+) and heavy disk usage can break zfs and take the system down.


----------



## syadnom (Dec 26, 2008)

excuse the vague and negative post!  I should elaborate that its great to have zfs on freebsd and im positive that the zfs port to freebsd will mature quickly!  It is just not ready today!.

Thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 26, 2008)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> I red that "extra" space should be 3.3 x size of RAM. I am working with GIMP. Should be the size which formula shows enough? I have 2 GB of RAM.



Read mailinglist
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2006-June/064043.html
I don't remember (long time since i've read that), but the answer might be there


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Djn (Dec 27, 2008)

syadnom said:
			
		

> ZFS is not ready on freebsd.  dont use it for production.  You also need a ton of RAM (1GB+) and heavy disk usage can break zfs and take the system down.



In the right setting (amd64, and 2+ GB of ram really isn't a lot anymore), ZFS is fine, and there are (admittedly brave) people using it in production.


----------

